# My Greenhouse



## Ayreon (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, I know.. people use to have their greenhouses outside in the garden. I have mine in the basement 

We changed heating system for our house and when the old oil tank was gone I got a perfect for my dream project.

It's been up and running for about half a year now and from what I can tell my plants like their new home. And I like my new "hidden forest" :thumbsup: 

















There are still some empty spots so now I'm going to order some new plants... BERENICE.. add to basket...click.. DOLLGOLDI...click.....


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 11, 2007)

man it is so nice and tidy!
What do you do to water the plants? I notice your shelves are all solid.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 11, 2007)

I water the plants one by one above the blue bucket. It takes some time of course but that's the way I like to do it.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2007)

nice greenhouse


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm curious. Why did you build a greenhouse structure inside the room when you could have used the whole room space? BTW it looks really nice and organized.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet setup!

Everything looks clean and organized.

Very nice plants as well.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you notice those crazy columns he has between the shelves!?! I hope he has a rod or something solid inside to stabiliize those!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cool and original setup, good way to control the humidity I'm thinking. Your plants are very healthy, probably because of your watering methods. How often do you fertilize?


----------



## Candace (Apr 11, 2007)

I second the remark about it being very tidy. You need to come clean my greenhouse. Or at least let me visit yours and spread some spilled leca and dead leaves around. 

I would hit one of your supports with a hip or my hind end and all would come tumbling down. Not that I'm large, mind you. But things like that happen to me.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 11, 2007)

>I'm curious. Why did you build a greenhouse structure inside the room when you could have used the whole room space?

Haha, yes that is the first question I use to get.
Well, the basement is cold here. About 10 degrees celcius. With this setup I don't need to heat up the whole room. Right now it's 22 degrees inside and 13 utside the greenhouse. Saves me some money. Also perfect for my cool growing plants that I have in the window in the same room. Also, it's easier to get the humidity up of course.

And yes, the columns  I wanted something good looking... and they are stable enough.


----------



## TutoPeru (Apr 11, 2007)

Great setup and pretty organized. How long does it take to water your plants? Watering one by one..... I do that with mine and there goes all my Saturday mornings


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 11, 2007)

very nice clean setup!!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Great Idea!!!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 12, 2007)

TutoPeru said:


> Great setup and pretty organized. How long does it take to water your plants? Watering one by one..... I do that with mine and there goes all my Saturday mornings



I never water them all at once so I don't know.
I work at home just a few meters away from the green house, so whenever I need a break I go and water a few ones


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 12, 2007)

OrchidNorth said:


> Very cool and original setup, good way to control the humidity I'm thinking. Your plants are very healthy, probably because of your watering methods. How often do you fertilize?



I water them with rain water. I don't fertilize much. A little now and then.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd hate to be there when he runs out of room!


----------



## joan (Apr 12, 2007)

That is a wonderful healthy looking green house set up. :clap: How many hours does it take you to water everything? Do you water them all in the same day or do you spread it out over several days. I'm curious because it takes me hours and hours to water my orchids one at a time at my sink from collected water I've stored in containers.  I'm looking for new and better ways to do it.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I have only watered all plants at once one time... I think it took me 40 minutes. And I have more plants now, so probably 50 minutes or so. But as I said before, I water them a little now and then when I have a break from work.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2007)

Clever set-up! Would you consider setting your plants on humidity trays so that you wouldn't have to hold each one over a bucket when you water?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 13, 2007)

No, as I said, I like to hold them when I water them. I want to feel the weight to see if it's time to water or not.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree it's an excellent set up! Very tidy indeed!

The greenhouse also helps keep the humidity inside. Having a room to humid can cause mold to grow on the structure of the house when the moisture condenses (I'd be a problem with my cold winters). Great idea


----------

